# My fish are dying and I don't know why



## jayredsmitty (Sep 24, 2013)

I got a 40 gallon breeder tank two weeks ago. I used the quick starter and introduced a gourami, 5 tetras, and a frog a few days later. All the tetras died within 3 days. After a week I changed about 20-25% of the water and got it tested and everything came back normal. I then got 5 tiger barbs. The tiger barbs were doing great and eating a lot for about a week. All of a sudden one died. I added a Bala Shark yesterday and this morning by gourami and two more barbs died! Is it possible the Bala shark contributed to their deaths? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

do you have a test kit for the water ,, what are your water parameters ,,, and truthfully I doubt your tank has cycled in 2 days,also did you treat your water for chlorine and chloramines??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You need to own your own test kit at this stage of "keeping".Fine is slang for BS from anyone who test for free!Any ammonia,or nitrate are an issue(not fine).Get API master freshwater kit so you can check(daily) for yourself.
The tiger barbs and bala are realy bad choices IMO for anything but a species only tank.
Change 50% water for the next 2 days,and get a test kit.The amount of water you change is the amount the nutrients will be reduced.You should not let ammonia or nitrite go over 1 ppm.So if your ammonia is 2 ppm and you change 50% you will still have 1ppm ammonia(basically meaning you will need to change water again tomorrow!).If they don't have reasonably priced API test kits where you are I will link back on this post in a minute with cheapest on the net.
You can either get a test kit for yourself or watch random deaths for the next month or so until your filter cycles.
You really need to test daily as you are now cycling "fish in".
Amazon.com: API Freshwater Master Test Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## jayredsmitty (Sep 24, 2013)

I did treat the water, I put more than enough of the de-chlorinator to dechlorinate the water. Also the safe-starter bottle said you could add fish right away. I got the water tested at petco and the worker told me everything was normal.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

listen to coralbandit he knows what he is talking about change your water and get a test kit,,,, without a test kit its like reading in the dark you have to know what your water parameters are in order to do the right thing ie change water and how often to dilute ammonia, nitrites and nitrates to more acceptable levels for your fish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They sell fish!If your fish die you will need to by more.I never mentioned a thing about dechlorinator(thank God you that right).You need to read up on the nitrogen cycle and realize it could take more than a month to grow the beneficial bacteria(BB) needed to convert ammonia to nitrite and nitrite to nitrate.
GET A TEST KIT FOR YOUR SELF!They really don't care if your fish die(they'll sell you more).My advice is free(and comes with over 30 years of experience and more than sucessful keeping!I breed,and keep(not just have for today).30 + years!


----------



## jayredsmitty (Sep 24, 2013)

thanks guys, shakin that nitrate tube as i type *w3


----------



## jayredsmitty (Sep 24, 2013)

I did all the tests and my ammonia and nitrite came back good as well as the Nitrate. The pH is dark blue which may be the problem. I have tetra easyBalance plus. Should I add a bunch of that to neutralize the pH?


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

First, get the test kit. The liquid kind, they are better priced on amazon. Then stop adding fish to your tank. I know it's exciting, but adding too many at once can make your water jump around in ammonia. Add a few every few weeks. I have had good success with the Tetra Safe Start BUT I also let the tank sit for a while and add some seasoned filter pads to the filter to get the bacteria going. Be sure to use pads that have stayed moist and in use, AND have not been in a tank with an ill fish. 

Do you have a new filter too? If so, you may have not built up enough BB to eat the waste of all those additional fish. Barbs and sharks are very territorial, and may fight. It's best to not have more than one of the same species of barbs or sharks. How is the Gourami doing? In my experience they are the most fragile. 

Tetras used to be hardy but they aren't the best under pressure. They tend to fade away in my opinion, and if you are getting fish from petsmart or petco be careful they tend to be "on sale" when they are depleted or over populated and need to get rid of fish. I have not bought ONE fish from my petsmart that has lasted. I lost my last one Oranda, that I bought there, after a long battle with bloat and she was only 3. 

Good luck and keep us posted, try not to worry. I feel bad when I lose fish too, but sometimes it's not under our control.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What's good? Real numbers(ppm) please.
Ph if you have acclimated your fish is NOT the issue and adding ANYTHING to buff it up or down is to invite disaster IMO!


----------



## jayredsmitty (Sep 24, 2013)

Both test tubes read 0 ppm for nitrates ammonia and nitrites. I also just tested the pH of the tap water I have been using and it is very high, bluer than the 7.6 on the card, so I'd say around 8. New Orleans is known for having bad tap water


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All zeros means you are still in the begining of cycling.I wouldn't worry about ph(I keep discus and cardinal tetras in 7.6 for years) if you use drip acclimation and your fish make it past 3 days I would not consider pH an issue.
Possibly you got fish that were weak as most fish are stressed from shipping and some suppliers don't provide a good enough home for them before selling.
Keep testing daily as you will certainly get ammonia(first) and then nitrite(could be a week or two after ammonia start to "naturally decline).
Do your best to keep ammonia and nitrite under /or at 1ppm while cycling(you will have none when done cycling).Don't even bother testing for nitrAtes as they will be the last to show up(could be more than a month,at least weeks).
Remember that the amount of water changed is the amount you will lower the nitrient,so if you have 4 ppm ammonia 50% waterchange will leave you with 2ppm(still very unsafe level).
You do need to have some ammonia to cycle so don't worry about .75 or anything under that.Let those levels be and see where they go naturally.
Hope this helps and your fish stay well.


----------



## jayredsmitty (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay thanks for the valuable tips. Had I known a bunch of fish were going to die I wouldnt have ordered angelfish online...I am expecting them tomorrow. I know they like a relatively low pH compared to other fish, so is more than 7.6 okay for now, or is there something I can do to lower it immediately other than add the easy balance plus I have?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't waste your time testing for nitrates. Nitrates take high levels and prolonged exposure to kill fish. Ammonia and nitrites should be your priority testing. Like what was said, if either gets above 1ppm do a water change. STOP ADDING FISH!

Ph is not an issue in any way. It doesn't matter what the fish you are talking about likes, they will acclimate. Look for the drip acclimation thread and follow it. They will be fine. The minute you stop worrying about the ph your fish will be safer. Handling those products to alter ph take a little bit of knowledge to understand what it is doing and why they possibly can kill your fish if used improperly.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html
Drip them slowly to your water.This is the most important thing to do when aquiring new fish.
I use a plastic paint pail(2-4 Qts.) inside a 5 gallon bucket.I place new fish with teir water in paint pail and feed tank water to them through an airline with a control for air flow/or a knot tied in it to drip very slow(1-2 drops every couple seconds).This allows the fish to slowly acclimate to the water parameters you have(I have angels also in my 7.6 so don't worry).drip them and let them adjust(5 gallon bucket should be 1/2 full in 3-4 hours)before adding to your tank.When you feel they have much more of your water then they what they came in "net them out of bucket and add to your tank".Do not ever add water fish come in to your tank!
Drip slow and long and that should be how long you get to keep your fish,LONG!


----------



## jayredsmitty (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks, I will do that tomorrow. 

Just an update, the Bala shark has died and underneath his mouth turned red in his last moments. Really not sure whats going on now.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

When you get the angels, be sure to test your water a good bit for their safety. Do you have any live plants in there? I suggest you add a good bit of easy low lights, such as amazon swords( will outgrow the tank one day) and mosses. The angels will feel much more comfortable having them in there.


----------

